# Hinged Shower Door Swing



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 8, 2014)

Is there a provision in the commercial code (similar to P2708.1) that require these doors to swing outwards?


----------



## north star (Aug 8, 2014)

*= + + =*

Francis,

Not specifically stated in the IPC, however, ...in an Accessible \ ADA compliant install, the controls

and operating mechanisms are required to be Accessible, which would require a minimum clear

floor space at the controls, handles, etc.......A lot of Commercial shower applications do not have

a shower door installed at all.......Some use a shower curtain, and others have just the opening

to the shower compartment without any door or curtain.

See this link from the `12 IBC:

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/2012/icod_ibc_2012_11_par156.htm

Also, see Section 608.7 in the `09 ICC A117.1, ..._"can't block the controls and operating_

_mechanisms in a shower compartment."_

If a door swings inward, it would have to be a very big compartment to not block the

operating controls & mechanisms*.*

*= + + =*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 8, 2014)

northstar thanks for the corroboration.

It's a tub converted to a shower; the door swings inward at the (rear) opposite end of the controls.


----------



## north star (Aug 8, 2014)

*= + =*

Is it a "Roll in" type,  or a "Walk in" type ?........I'm still curious about the

clearances in the compartment, ...others may be too !

Thanks!



*= + =*


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Aug 8, 2014)

I thought that the door had to be outward swing due to safety purposes. how would you get someone out in case of an emergency, yes I know break the glass.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 9, 2014)

Well to arouse more curiousity; accessibility will not be required.

Here's an apartment constructed in 1926; the one on the far side is an apartment/office constructed in 1880 was added onto a 1825 structure that wraps around that high rise with walls full of windows on the lot line. However the shower is in one of many built between 1900 - 1967; all these and many more have not sprinklers, partial fire alarms installed voluntarily (not a retrofit requirement), little if any insulation and are exempt from accessibility.

Love the the way they preserve these landmarks!


----------



## Mech (Aug 9, 2014)

It's rehab time here too!  1920 brick w/ lathe and plaster construction, no sprinklers, two unenclosed stairs, one narrow enclosed stair, apartments are on floors 2, 3, & 4 - no accessibility required.  Inside width of building is less than 18'-6".  The fire escape discharges onto an adjacent building.  Windows on lot lines.

There is no way I would live in this place, even after it gets upgraded to safer conditions.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 9, 2014)

It's scary to post this picture; manual fill water supply for the sprinkler system.


----------



## Mech (Aug 9, 2014)

You got beef with the sprinkler system?


----------

